# Cuddle doves. Yup, caught cuddling.



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

So much loving, so little time.










Uh, am I interrupting something?


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

It's coo time!
And a one two three four, Bow! Coo!










Hit the disco lights! Dance!










Sugar loves her a good dancer!


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

Lovely Pictures!!
What type of doves are they???


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

You have some beautiful doves!
They could be famous for their dancing skills 

Thanks for sharing!

Oh and Hamza, those should be white Ringnecks. I have a few just like them.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

OMG Phil - they are just precious!!! I especially love the picture of them dancing  Thank you for the updated pictures.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wonderful photos and captions! Thank you for sharing them with us!

Terry


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

It is often coo time at my house.

*Dances*

Today I upgraded Sugar's nest box to an old woven basket that is twice as big. She isn't so sure about it and started hanging out in the seed dish, but I think she will get the idea. This time it is wicker and has nice cushy dishcloths in it so the eggs will not crack. Plus, I've separated the couples so they won't try all nesting in the same bowl and fight on top of the eggs.
Today at a garage sale I found a cage that doubled the coo room of Zoltan and Sunita's apartment. They weren't getting enough coo time in the cramped isolation cage I bought when Zoltan had canker. I'm still doing the medicine course, and they have gotten used to odd smelling water. Neem oil and Colloidal Silver.

(Removed soap opera update about deviant dove behavior)


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Really cute pictures, Philodice!

Keep those dancin' doves a'comin'!     

Hugs and Scritches to all

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What lovely birds, quite striking! I'm glad you were able to double the coo room for your couples, I'm sure they appreciate it.

I do the drop of colloidal silver and Neem down the throat, not sure if it loses it's potency in water, but that is just for my rehab birds. 

Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Trees Gray said:


> What lovely birds, quite striking! I'm glad you were able to double the coo room for your couples, I'm sure they appreciate it.
> 
> I do the drop of colloidal silver and Neem down the throat, not sure if it loses it's potency in water, but that is just for my rehab birds.
> 
> Thanks for sharing the pics.


I take it in water all the time, for pneumonia and swollen glands. It works for me, and when I was calling around in a panic that is what one rescue suggested. Along with the anti-fungal for the canker. I guess the theory is to over-treat the whole flock just in case it wasn't just one thing going wrong. Seems to have been a good idea since Sanjaya's poops got real watery shortly after Zoltan's did, then got better.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

philodice said:


> I take it in water all the time, for pneumonia and swollen glands. It works for me, and when I was calling around in a panic that is what one rescue suggested. Along with the anti-fungal for the canker. I guess the theory is to over-treat the whole flock just in case it wasn't just one thing going wrong. Seems to have been a good idea since Sanjaya's poops got real watery shortly after Zoltan's did, then got better.


Thank you for sharing that, I will try it on my guys, once in a while.


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

*Pretty Doves!*

Thank you for sharing the pics of your beautiful doves!  They are just gorgous! You must be so proud!!  Snowbird Sue


----------

